# Steam Shower



## yasminparker (Jun 11, 2005)

I moved into my parents old home last year, which was built in the 1950s.  It's a nice house in a big piece of property, but a lot of the interior is just old and unpleasant.

The first thing we remodeled was the bathroom, and we added a steam shower from Wasauna.  We were making the bathroom bigger anyway, so the space wasn't a problem although I can imagine that their showers might not fit in conventional, already built bathrooms.  The shower is simply wonderful.  It's a pleasure to have in my home.


----------

